# running Brian lara cricket 2007 in Windows 7



## Srejesh123 (Sep 5, 2011)

When I launch the game, it crashes showing "BLC 2007 has stopped working" message immediately after the Codemasters splash screen.
I'm running Windows 7 Home Basic 64 bit-Genuine
My laptop is Dell inspiron 14r
pls rply to me..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF which os was the game meant for xp or vista did you try running it in compatibility mode


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What video is on the laptop, most likely if integrated Intel it's not supported> Brian Lara International Cricket 2007 system requirements - System Requirements


> Note: Supported 3D Chipsets: ATi Radeon: 8xxx, 9000, 9100, 9200, 9500, 9550, 9600, 9700, 9800, X700, X800, X850, X1300, X1600, X1800, X1900, X1950 nVidia: GeForce 3, GeForce4 (not MX), GeForce FX 5200, 5600, 5700, 5800, 5900, 5950, 6800, 7800, 7900, 7900, 7950, 8800 Other: *Not compatible with all integrated sound/graphics solutions (inc. Laptops)*


----------

